# Enraged Computer Owner Shoots Up Machine



## Pakhet (Mar 6, 2003)

March 6, 2003
Enraged Computer Owner Shoots Up Machine
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

Filed at 5:00 a.m. ET 

LAFAYETTE, Colo. (AP) -- George Doughty hung his latest hunting trophy on the wall of his Sportsman's Bar and Restaurant. Then he went to jail. 

The problem was the trophy was Doughty's laptop computer. 

He shot it four times, as customers watched, after it crashed once too often. 

He was jailed on suspicion of felony menacing, reckless endangerment and the prohibited use of weapons. 

``It's sort of funny, because everybody always threatens their computers,'' said police Lt. Rick Bashor, seconds before his own police computer froze at police headquarters. 

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/national/AP-Computer-Trophy.html?pagewanted=print&position=top 



*Don't you just love Windows *


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 6, 2003)

:rofl: Good one!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 19, 2003)

I've sure had the urge to thrash a malfunctioning PC, although not with a firearm.  No, I'd prefer doing it with a series of hard swift front snap kicks, followed by tossing the crappy piece of wires, circuit boards, drives, chips, ports and monitor all out of my 2nd story bedroom window! ****CRASH!!!****... :cuss:


----------

